# 1&1 streitet Erhalt der Kündigung ab



## Buddafly (16 Februar 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich würde gerne folgendes Erlebnis schildern, damit anderen nicht das Gleiche passiert:

Ich habe im Juni 2008 meinenVertrag bei 1&1 per Fax zum 15.01.09, also innerhalb der 3-momatigen Kündigungsfrist, gekündigt. Dabei musste ich zuerst im Internet die jeweiligen Schritte durchführen, danach bei einer Hotline anrufen, zur "Identifikation", wo ein netter Herr dann die beiden Kündigungsformulare (1x fürs Internet, 1x fürs das Entertainment-Paket) freischaltete. Die druckte ich aus, und sendete am gleichen Tag jeweils ein Fax an die dafür angegebenen Nummern. Für beide Faxe liegt ein Sendebericht vor. Ich habe auch Zeugen, die dabei waren und dies bestätigen können.

Im Dezember ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass der Vertrag automatisch um ein Jahr verlängert wurde. Habe dann beim Service angerufen, wo es hieß, eine Kündigung für das Internetpaket sei nie eingegangen, sondern nur für das  Fax für das Pntertainment- Paket . 

Habe daraufhin den Sendebericht an 1&1 geschickt und vorsorglich um eine Kulanzkündigung gebeten. Die Antwort war wiederum, dass keine Kündigung vorliegt, und ich dafür Verstöndnnis haben soll :wall:. 
Habe dann nochmals auf den Sendebericht verwiesen, woraufhin die Antwort kam dass dies nicht akzeptiert werden könne, da aus diesem nicht entnehmbar ist, welche Kündigung gefaxt wurde. 

Ich bin Student und habe null Kohle, Geld, um für weitere 12 Monate für einen Internetanschluss zu bezahlen, den ich schon seit 1 Jahr nicht mehr in Anspruch nehme, kann und will ich aufgrund solcher fragwürdiger Methoden nicht aufbringen. 
Habe daraus gelernt, dass ich nie wieder irgendwelche Kündigungen gutgläubig per Fax verschicke. Aber dann siehe natürlich wieder den Einwand, man wisse nicht, welche Kündigung verschickt wurde. 


- Hat Jemand von euch Erfahrungen?? konkret: Was soll ich tun, um da noch irgendwie raus zu kommen, will denen nicht nochmals fast 400€ für diese Dreistigkeit in den Rachen werfen.
- Werde die Forderungen abwehren und nicht mehr zahlen. Zerrt 1&1 einen wegen sowas vor Gericht, hat jmd schon mal davon gehört?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, bin echt verzweifelt.:unzufrieden:


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: 1&1 streitet Erhalt der Kündigung ab*

Auf Deine Frage können und dürfen wir Dir hier keine Antwort geben.

"Können": deswegen nicht, weil uns zu diesem eher komplexen Fall die Kenntnis der Details fehlt (Sichten von Schriftstücken etc. hier nicht möglich). Eine genaue Prüfung des Einzelfalls ist über ein Internetforum nicht möglich.

"Dürfen": deshalb nicht, weil dies nach dem Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz nicht zulässig ist.

Wir empfehlen in diesem Fall dringend, einen Anwalt aufzusuchen. Denn hier geht es ja um viel Geld.
Wenn Du als Student knapp bei Kasse bist, kannst Du beim zuständigen Amtsgericht einen Beratungsschein beantragen (für 10 Euro Gebühr).


----------

